# another colorflow



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2015)

Brought this bike home yesterday.  Its a rider,been stored for a long time. I owe it to the previous owner that passed it on to me to keep it original and and in top shape. no restoration here. I think the tires may be the factory tires.  It has a Higgins spedo. not sure if it came with this bike.  I plan in the coming month to completely disassemble ; clean , grease up, and ride this summer.  I have seen so many nice original bikes like this  parted out, or worse yet allowed to go to rust.  Not gonna happen on the tinkers watch!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 11, 2015)

A JC Higgins lock to boot! Tires are indeed original. An excellent specimen you've got there.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad to see the species being kept from extinction. Thanks for your commitment to keeping that ol beauty original.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 11, 2015)

jpromo said:


> A JC Higgins lock to boot! Tires are indeed original. An excellent specimen you've got there.




The amazing part is the key is actually in the lock :eek:  Nice survivor


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 11, 2015)

I own his twin brother! Congrats on obtaining this beauty. I'd give my left you know what for the batwing, lol.


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice one Tink.If you let it go tell Hank [Columbia guy} to let me know.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice Bike.......53?  What is the story behind it? I would love to see some more pics, can you take one of the bottom bracket? 

Can't wait to see it back together and out for a ride.

Todd


----------



## the tinker (Feb 12, 2015)

*color flow*



47jchiggins said:


> Nice Bike.......53?  What is the story behind it? I would love to see some more pics, can you take one of the bottom bracket
> thanks guys for all the compliments on the bike.  the numbers on the bottom bracket are;
> mod 502- 299     followed by 10126.   Its in nice shape because Robin Bridges put it safely away after he bought it from J.R. Planck around 1985 or so at Ann Arbor. The bike more than likely came from upstate New York.  From the number of folks that P.M. me about selling it I wish I had a few more.  want to keep this one .  the tink.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice complete survivor.  Not much to do but grease and reassemble. Will be a real headturner for sure.
I'm jealous. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 13, 2015)

This bike makes you love the 50s era. Cool find.


----------

